# Do you have a partner @ the gym? (Poll)



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 20, 2003)

How many of you go to a gym with a partner?

I want to join a gym but I have no friends interested to go with me. 

I'm knew to bb and I'd feel stupid not really knowing what to do. Thanks

-Jesse


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2003)

Either find someone at the gym that is experienced that would be willing to work out with you for awhile, great way too learn!

or

higher a qualified PT.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm only 17 I cant afford a PT.

My friend is really into working out and knows a lot but lives 30 min away and I wouldnt want to drive that far to get to a gym.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Dec 20, 2003)

i go with a friend.....


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> I'm knew to bb and I'd feel stupid not really knowing what to do.



that's alright bro. its something you gotta figure out for youself. most people don't know how to do shit right anyways. but by talking to people and learning by trial and error, you can learn whats right from whats wrong...

try to learn as much as you can by watching others, talking to others, reading books/mags and using sites such as I.M. to learn how to do eveyrthing correctly. 

check this site out....http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

there's a start


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2003)

so far, i have yet to find a partner that can match my intensity.

the only time it sucks is when i need a spot for chest. but, i find the best parnter i can have is my mp3 player. by going alone, i go at my own quick pace, don't b.s. by talking to anyone, and therefore can maintain serious focus and intensity throughout....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2003)

If I could do it all over again rather than "learning on my own" and making a shitload of mistakes, I would have spent the money (that I did not have) on a trainer.

Why? Because I could have avoided years of mistakes, setbacks, injuries, etc.

The alternative would be to invest a little money in some books and videos and/or find someone at the gym that is very experienced, maybe for a nominal fee they will let you work-out with them, yes I am serious.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm pretty lucky... the gym i'm at doesnt charge for its trainers.  They dont work with you as often as a paid trainer would, but you can schedule times with them to go over diet, or to have them walk you through a new routine.

But aside from that, i think Prince is right... dish out the cash for at least a one hour session with a PT.  Just tell him you dont even want to do a full w/o, just go one day and walk through all the exercises for every bodypart.  Use light weight and only 1 set just so you can begin to get the form down.  That way when you come into the gym on your own, you'll have a solid base to begin with.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2003)

of course the problem these days is the majority of PT's in "clubs" don't know their ass from their elbows!


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Because I could have avoided years of mistakes, setbacks, injuries, etc.



Excellent point Prince. years of mistakes is a great thing to avoid (as well as injuries).

Bottom line, learn how to do everthing correctly, whether thats by observing or reading....Learn how to do eveyrthing correctlly to maximize your gains from the start


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

I dont have one, but its possible one of these days one of the people I train in with now and again will become partners, dunno.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> of course the problem these days is the majority of PT's in "clubs" don't know their ass from their elbows!


That is why I don't have a trainer. $90 for 3 1/2 sessions to learn absolutely nothing. I've been at the same gym now for 1.5 years and the people I see with the personal trainer this whole time look exactly the same as a year ago.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 20, 2003)

I suggest going to the gym and starting with machines... they tend to force you to use a certain form... start with very low weight... increase the weight while still focus'ing on which muscle the machine tells you you should be working... at the point where you feel like the weight is too much and you aren't able to focus on the muscle you're supposed to be working, lower the weight down one setting and start from there... focus on slower reps and perfect the form... after a few months on machines you will see some nice gains, but to really get the most from your workouts, move on to free weights... remember the form the machine made you use and START LIGHT WITH FREE WEIGHTS... and work your way up in the same manner you did with the machine... make sure when you're doing an exercise you aren't just concerned with the amount of weight, but how well you isolate the muscle you are intending to work.  

This is the method I used when starting out.. I was too scepticle of the mediocre looking PT's at my gym and had zero knowledge... like the peeps here suggested, use forums to ask questions... you'll find Prince, Mudge, and P-Funk on these forums have INVALUABLE advice.... ask them questions, I have learned TONS from them... 

Also, visit the Diet and Nutrition forums and listen to the Jodi chick, I'm surprised her head doesn't explode from all the knowledge it's filled with.

I think if you follow this advice you'll have friends and family members SHOCKED with your results in as little as 6 months.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

I gotta have my partner or I would never force myself to lift heavier!   I actually use my boyfriend, poor thing has to suffer with my am/pm cardios and my five day splits when I am dieting down.  Me bitching that I am not lean enough, or that my legs will never thin out, that my shoulders don't have the caps that I want nor do I have the calfs that he has.  

When I first decided to start lifting, I used a trainer for about a month.  If you discuss cash, upfront, most of them can work a better deal for you.  Even if you can do just a few sessions or so, it will teach you so much.  Proper form is one of the keys!  Without it, all your time and effort could result in injuries or not making good gaines.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 20, 2003)

If you dont have the money for a PT ask questions from other people at the gym.  If you think that you may not be doing something right go up to one of the PT'S and ask them, as long as they are not training someone else at that time.  Any good pt would give you free advise on one or two exercises.  The pt's are there to make money and by asking question every once in great while you may get to know them and want to have a session with that person.  Trust me they love when they dont have to market themselves.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2003)

My suggestion, do some reading and visit some websites out there on the internet that supply a whole lot of info on exercises and forms. I would not rely on watching other people on the gym; you???ll be surprise how many people don???t know what they???re doing and acting like they know shit.  Personally I don???t like to work with anybody else. The only person I have ever worked out with is my football coach and that was hardcore, he really pushed me. But too many people I see on the gym are running their mouth way too often, do 1 set talk for 5 min and do another set. It fucking pisses me off, especially when I???m waiting for a machine and I see them wasting their time on it.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> I'm only 17 I cant afford a PT.
> 
> My friend is really into working out and knows a lot but lives 30 min away and I wouldnt want to drive that far to get to a gym.



WEll your here now. We the members I'm sure would be more then happy to help you.  If you need a workout, we can provide it.  If you need to know how to perform an excercise, we can help you there also.  Whatever questions you need answering, they can all be answered right here.  You don't have to have a partner although it does help new people stay motivated.   My suggestion is to pick up a partner the same way most of us did.   YOu go to the gym,, keep a hawkeye out for someone your own callibur and make friends.  Then you have a partner.  I met all my workout partners at a gym.  I only know of 1 partner I had that was a friend before we were partners.  
As for now, I do not train with anyone,  I train alone at home.  NO gym no partners.  I actually prefer training alone.


----------



## kbm8795 (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, here's a suggestion, and I might be shot down for this....but if you are only 17, and still in high school, why don't you see if the high school has an athletic trainer..or approach a P.E. teacher/coach who you think you'd feel comfortable with, and ask them a few basic questions about how to use some of the equipment at the school? (supervised, of course). It's okay to ask one of those teachers - you might be surprised how impressed they would be with you for coming to them with some questions. 

I know it won't be comprehensive, but a lot of them have done weight training in the past - and while they might not be able to give you all the specs about everything, you could learn enough of a foundation to proceed to a gym and feel like you could do something while learning and watching others. 

Also, if you have a college or university close, see if they have an exercise science program there. Sometimes they'll offer like a summer strength training class and have personal trainers leading it....they also offer both short and longer packages at a discount that could help you along. 

I've got a couple of really big BB buddies (one near my own age, one who is only 24) and they are really helpful whenever I want to ask a question, especially when I'm in the "big boy's" room at our university gym. 

You should be really proud of yourself for wanting to take this step - and how careful and serious you are about approaching it. Good luck!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

KBM you better NOT get shot down for that response because that was the best damn post in here!!!  That was an EXCELLENT Suggestion and I'm mad I didn't think of that first.  Hell I 1st started training in high school and I had several of the football coaches/phys ed teachers teach me the ins and outs and even trained after school with Mr. Fazzone (coach/Phys ed teacher)  He was my very 1st lifting partner.   He of couse blew me away and I never thought someone could bench over 300hundred pounds back then when he did it and thought he coulda been the next Mr. America. hahahaha.  Anyway that was a brilliant suggestion!!!!!!


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 21, 2003)

I would stick with the basics
-bench press, incline, dumbell curls, triceps push downs, lat pull downs, leg press, upright rows.
Most of these are easy to learn, don't forget to ask for a spot when benching, most people don't mind.
There are advantages to not having a partner, I lifted solo for years, now that I have a partner it's more difficult to agree on when we are both free to lift.
Plus for a while when he would "blow off" I would too (not anymore) when I was solo I never had an excuse to blow off.
There are some web sites that show mini video clips of proper form for various excercises, maybe someone could post the link, I don't have it saved.


----------



## MeLo (Dec 22, 2003)

i dont have a partner, but i did save enough money to get myself a personal trainer. and he seems to be very knowledgeble


----------



## Larva (Dec 22, 2003)

where are you from in NY


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

Babylon...

Long Island


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2003)

When I started I had a cousin teach me all the basics and everythign i would need to know about starting.  Then after 3 months i went on my own because we couldn't workout anymore and I tried new things and learned mostly from here.  Lots of people here say they workout on their own and don't talk to people.  I took the other approach, I make friends at the gym so when I need a spot and vise versa we help each other out there.  There are many pro's I guess you could call them at my gym and are always willing to help.

A personal trainer is always good if you find a decent one but if you can't afford it start out with machines.  Keep your form and learn little by little.  Also watch the other guys do things to see how it is exicuted.  Then try on your own, and if you don't think you can do it asks oneone to help ya.  Ussually they don't mind and are willing.  The guys and gals at my gym always like to help youngins out as long as you are respectful and listen.  I was lucky to have found a small town gym that everyone knows each other because we form bonds, we become friends.  When you screw things up they let ya know but when you are progressing they let ya know as well.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeLo *_
> i dont have a partner, but i did save enough money to get myself a personal trainer. and he seems to be very knowledgeble



If you knew absolutely nothing about cars, and someone was telling you about how they added a second camshaft to thier car for more power - you would be left thinking wow what a smart guy doing all this stuff to his car, when in reality he is full of crap.

Food for thought.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I kill myself in the gym and I think that a partner would distract me from my work out. However, It would be nice to have someone there to help through those muscle exhaustion reps where I would probably push myself through my sticking points. I can't ever count on anyone being at the gym at the same time with me. Everyone that has worked out with me before quits because they just aren't as serious as I am about it. These are things that should be taken into consideration.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

haha, I want to add a camshaft to my car... maybe if I added some more spark plugs too I could own the road!!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

What??????Getting Con-fused! Can't Under-stand! Spock! Need- Some-Input-please!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

Spock, report - please. How - is - my - acting!?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> I'm only 17 I cant afford a PT.




Since your 17 have you considered joining the football team at your school, or sighing up for a weights class?

I learned to lift by playing football through high school.  It really helped me a ton, taking the powerlifting class.

Currently I am being trained/training with a guy I met at the gym.  He is the biggest guy I have seen there and he is over 50   The workouts are old school, but he sure did something right.  On that note, I hate working out alone...


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> haha, I want to add a camshaft to my car... maybe if I added some more spark plugs too I could own the road!!!



I wish I didn't total my car last month  



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Since your 17 have you considered joining the football team at your school, or sighing up for a weights class?
> 
> I learned to lift by playing football through high school.  It really helped me a ton, taking the powerlifting class.
> ...



Football season is over and I'm graduating this year. Plus I go to a school that has won the the state championship for as long as I can remember. My school's based around football and to be honest I dont get along with a lot of the kids on the team,

I guess the best place to go is sign up for a gym and see what happens


----------



## Vlar (Dec 22, 2003)

Your 17, you have a access to equipment... joining a gym will throw you into another reality that I'm sure you will excel in, but it is what you need to do, is it the best choice (remeber, persistence=respect) ? Its frame of mind, do what you have to do, but take into consideration the sacrifices...obvioulsy support and advise is availabel here for free , execution is on your own terms. I'm not in to school sports or competitiveness, so my recommendation is not to the screw the team. heck you could probally care less about winning another state championship, but to follow your own path, if it involves the team so be it but don't let it drive your ambitions, make your own ambitions.  Where you train to me seems trivial, how your train and who your training for seems to be the question.


----------



## Larva (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> Babylon...
> 
> Long Island



O well to far for me, i workout in syosset


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 23, 2003)

My ex girlfriend lived in syosset..

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Buckwheat was a genius!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

@(*$(@&%^^%^%$#&!^#*&$(*#$&@^#&^@(*&$^*(#&$*@


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> The alternative would be to invest a little money in some books and videos and/or find someone at the gym that is very experienced, maybe for a nominal fee they will let you work-out with them, yes I am serious.



Exactly!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> O well to far for me, i workout in syosset



Hey I live in Bellmore!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Can change my vote to NO now


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

I train alone. always have since I began when I was 15. Ive had a couple friends everynow and then say that they want to train with me, but after a couple workouts they seem to disappear again. If someone cant keep up with my pace/intensity then their in my way.. hehe 
Ive trained with my brother quite a few times, but it was moreso me training him rather than my workout. 
I will say that I'll be in for a few sessions with my coach once his new gym opens at the first of february, but that I look forward too!


----------



## Flex (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I train alone.
> 
> If someone cant keep up with my pace/intensity then their in my way..



Exactly 

But, recently i actually trained w/ a buddy of mine. he's a crazy mofo just like me, so we have had a few great wo's


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 28, 2004)

I work out with someone about 25% of the time, and do the other 75% alone.  When I'm with someone I spend more time at the gym, which means more sets.  Some people have to have a workout partner (they're too high maintenance to be dedicated I think), while others want to focus on what they wanna do on their own.    

I've learned a hell of a lot by reading this forum, and the experienced folks that have answered my questions I am grateful to.  I think the biggest mistakes I've made in the past were in the way I fed my body while working out.  The stuff I used to eat seems almost silly to me know.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

Weights are usually with my trainer but normally, "no" when I'm not with her!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm like deadbolt. 
I talk alot. Say hello to a lot of people between sets. I usualloy work out alone, due to my schedule, but occasionally have a friend work out with. With my making friends, I too, am able to either work in with some one once in a while, or just get a spot.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 13, 2004)

I wish I have a partner. Its so hard to find a reliable one that comes on time and has the same schedule days as I do. I have to wait for a few more years for my 10 year old to be my partner.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah i train alone also, when i got serious about puttin on size, and training, i hired a PT for the first 6months and he showed me all the basics and gave me a good foundation. I had to cut out a lot off extra stuff to afford the training but it was well worth it. Also one of my favorite books is:
  The New Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding by Schwarzengger
It has lots of pictures on exercies, info about supplements/vitamins, diets, injuries. All stuff you could find on the interent if you spent the time to look, but its nice to ahve as a reference. You can always check at ur local book store and see if it seems like a good invest ment before u buy it.


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NeedMuscleMass *_
> How many of you go to a gym with a partner?
> 
> I want to join a gym but I have no friends interested to go with me.
> ...



I used watch and listen to physical trainers train other people and then just duplicated it myself very carefully.  Thats was 18 years ago.  

PS... Don't make yourself obvious cause PT's hate scrubs.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2004)

Most gyms have trainers available for a free session or two to show you the ropes and get you started on a program.  
I always used to train alone, I learnt by watching other, reading lots and not being afraid to ask people for assistance... I once asked a really cute guy for a spot, then after time we became training partners and now he's my husband!


----------



## zakk (Mar 17, 2004)

my girlfriend/personal cook/cheerleader is my lifting buddy.  it's nice as she's stong enuff to help, but not do it for me.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 19, 2004)

none of my friends like to lift with me because i make fun of them when they stand around and talk or do half reps.  They call me an arrogant bodybuilder to which i answer, "i'm a powerlifter asshole"


----------



## richirich_99 (Mar 19, 2004)

i started out in high school and bascially started out on my own, then my wrestling coach started working with me. I learned a lot of the basics from him, and from there i started reading more about lifting. Finding a coach or teacher is a great way to learn the basics. Also, read as much as you can on everything, you'll learn a lot from reading alone, just be sure its a reliable source. Currently i dont have a partner, but my gf is starting to workout out, so me and her will go to the gym together. but for the most part, i like working out by myself, that way i can concentrate more on what im there to do. Good luck!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> none of my friends like to lift with me because i make fun of them when they stand around and talk or do half reps.  They call me an arrogant bodybuilder to which i answer, "i'm a powerlifter asshole"



You workout with me sometimes. 


Sometimes I have a partner and sometimes I fly solo.  I am a hard person to workout with.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I am a hard person to workout with.


I agree. I think most people are.
We all have out ideas on what we want to do in the gym. One person likes some certain exercises, as the other doesn't, and vice-versa.
Sets / reps, ROM....I have a buddy who I go rounds with on training schedules......
So I fly solo myself. 
he seems to think his training philosophy is the correct one, when in fact..mine is..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with _HoldDaMayo_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_481682", true);  and kbm8795. I did not have a trainer or friends to workout with, but was determined to work out at the gym. Luckily i did not make any mistakes and hence no injuries. Only "mistake" i made was not paying attention to my diet. So my gains were slow and far between. 
So, as mentioned above, i suggest start with the machines until you are more confident then move onto free weights. Look for advice at school/friends and forums, and *pay close attention to your diet* or else you could be very well wasting your time and money to a great extent.
Good luck


----------



## buffed (Jun 9, 2004)

get few sessions with a pt... i know its expensive but its worth it, get him to design you a program, learn the proper way of lifting then stick to that program for 2-3 months(since u just started) and see what happens then.. cos most of the people in the gym dont even know what they are doing... by asking for directions, u might be actually getting yourself in risks of injuries...


----------



## MissOz (Jun 9, 2004)

you know if you go for a trainer...source one that has these qualities....
1. experience & qualifications
2. knowledge about BB (no good if they only know basic general fitness programs)
3. check out how "they look" if they look inshape themselves etc...
4. check out if they are truly passionate about what they do,& if they have a solid client base, observe their existing clients and how great they look too.
5. fee's  $ maybe a package to start you off etc..
good luck.xx


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 9, 2004)

i dont have a partner at the gym, although, my instructors at my gym are very helpful.


----------



## ms21vegas (Jun 9, 2004)

*I use to go w/my friend but now were on different work sechdules, so now I go alone.*


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 24, 2004)

i used to go w/ a friend before he went to cali for 8 months for an internship (left like 1 month ago).  it was great because we both lifted about the same amount, so it was always good trying to one-up the other person.

now i lift by myself, but i have a friend i go to the rec with such that im more motivated to get there, she does cardio while i lift.

my best lifting partner now is my notebook.  i gotta record what i do otherwise i dont know if im improving.  i gotta always be pushing to do more than last time or else im not gonna get anywhere.  mr. college ruled notebook, i love you!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 26, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> of course the problem these days is the majority of PT's in "clubs" don't know their ass from their elbows!


 Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## V Player (Jun 26, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> that's alright bro. its something you gotta figure out for youself. most people don't know how to do shit right anyways. but by talking to people and learning by trial and error, you can learn whats right from whats wrong...


Sigh*.....I wish I could put things this cohesively when Im asked about stuff. 



And to answer the question: No. I like my solitude.


----------



## bdmagnum (Jul 7, 2004)

In the past, I have worked out alone and with a partner and I have to say that I am fortunate to have my wife as my partner.  We both know what goals the other is trying to obtain, pushing each other to the limits.  We are both trying to live a healthy lifestyle and working out is something that we can do together, in other words, quality time 

Bill


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 7, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> In the past, I have worked out alone and with a partner and I have to say that I am fortunate to have my wife as my partner. We both know what goals the other is trying to obtain, pushing each other to the limits. We are both trying to live a healthy lifestyle and working out is something that we can do together, in other words, quality time
> 
> Bill


Your a lucky man Bill !

My wife acts like it's the end of the world if I ask her for 10 minutes to give me a spot.  
Regards

Pete


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 7, 2004)

I have never worked out in a gym, and have never used a spotter. My gym is at home.  And after 24 years of workingout (off and on), you pretty much know what works for your body. Also, after training so many years on your own, your mind becomes your spotter. When your muscles are maxxed during a set, your mind takes control and pushes you that extra mile! When you look at yourself in the mirror, you observe what you have achieve on your own, without the aide of outside help!

I have known too damn many martial artists and PTs that will help you, but will not show you enough to surpass them... it is an inferiority complex that they suffer from because they do not want you to fight better or look better than they do!

Just look at my Avatar.... your mind is your best friend..!


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont have one, but its possible one of these days one of the people I train in with now and again will become partners, dunno.


Damn Mudge...By the looks of your avatar your starting to look like a moose   (Compliment man)


----------



## solid10 (Sep 18, 2004)

It's hard finding a partner with the same needs or dedication as I have.
I only had 1 good partner the rest all they did was talk shit.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

Some people don't have the motivation and determination just within themselves.  I wouldn't mind having a partner, but I know it would only hinder my workouts.  Every day when I go to the gym I'm already focused on lifting and what I'm going to do and everything already before I even walk in those gym doors, but if I have someone with me it totally takes my mind of what I'm here to do.  I'm not here to have fun or socialize although it is good to know people and greet people at the gym your workout at.  Plus if you have your own thing going and you all of a sudden start training with someone else you have to adjust it like hell just to meet somewhere in the middle between you too.  

Some people get more motivated when they have someone else with them, and others already have the motivation to go through wtih it themselves.


----------



## solid10 (Sep 18, 2004)

I had a friend who would go with me to the gym only to talk, I now go to another gym just to avoid him.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

solid10 said:
			
		

> I had a friend who would go with me to the gym only to talk, I now go to another gym just to avoid him.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Do tend to get more done when lifting solo. Thta's why, when my bud is in town, we'll go to Starbucks before hand and bull shit and get some cafene in the system so to get thru the workout more efficient.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

It is extremely hard for chicks to find wo partners that are chicks but not into the cardio only wo crap. I have trained with guys in the past but it would be nice to train with a woman with similar goals as my own.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 18, 2004)

I do not have a partner, so I go with my cd player and listen to intense tunes to give me that little umph when I lift heavy.  
I started out with a few books like "The Golds Gym Training Encyclopedia" and "The Weider Book of BB for Women", that I found tremendously helpful.  Whatever I could not remember for form ect., I took notes in my journal where I keep track of my progress.  I also became a Personal Trainer and am going for a degree in Exercise Science to boot.  But not everyone learns the same way.  It was the best bet to just watch, ask and learn from experienced BB in my gym and in that finding a lifting partner will soon turn up.  
I am currently going to train 3 women, but cannot lift with them all at the same time, I would be there for hours.  They are also starting out new and do not have a clue really what to do with free weights or Hammer etc.  But I look forward to this as I feel it will help me work on my own routine I got going on.  Never too old or to young to learn new tricks.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 18, 2004)

im supposed to have a partner, but he gets hurt every other week.

just as well....


----------



## sportTchick (Sep 19, 2004)

I was always a sports athlete all my life through high school and beyond, but I never did any ST w/ weights until my first year in the military.  Some friends of my (bb guys), drug me by my spaghetti arms to the base gym on afternoon and schooled me.
I have weight trained ever since.
Before that I only did sports and strength moves using only my own body weight (i.e. push-ups, box jumps).
The only (good, constant) lifting partners I've ever had have been men.
Other females have *said* they've wanted to workout w/ me but either don't show or don't stay.
Since I've move to the east coast I have worked out alone.  It would be nice to have someone to lift with but I would want someone who is there to work, not gab, and someone that's not high-maintenance (like having to call and remind them, etc.)
Until then will just keep trainin'...


----------



## solid10 (Sep 19, 2004)

My first partner was the best, he push me like a drill sargent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 19, 2004)

Football or Wrestling is definitly what you should be doing to learn the basics of lifting weights.


----------

